# USB/Apple Car Play Not Working



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

PureKaos said:


> I recently purchased a 2016 Gen 2 Cruze, first Cruze I’ve owned & Im new to the forums. So far I am extremely happy with it except for the fact that my USB port isn’t working. I have checked what I think are the proper fuses, I have checked the connection on both the USB port & on the stereo, I have even replaced the USB port itself yet I get nothing when I plug my phone into it. It wont even charge my phone, I’ts like it doesn’t even see it. I have an iPhone X but have also tried it with a 6S Plus & a 7 Plus. Any ideas would be appreciated, thank you.


Have you gone into the radio settings and enabled Android Auto and or Apple Car Play? Not sure if that has anything to do with the issue but worth a try. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Not sure about the Gan II, but the Gen I really didn't like the port to be used for charging, only data transfer. Plug a USB thumb drive with some music on it and try playing the music - start with a small drive with not too many songs though.


----------

